# QMLView



## mortanian (Feb 17, 2017)

mortanian submitted a new resource:

QMLView - QtQuick/QML overlay source for OBS Studio



> This enables a "qmlview" source capable of loading QtQuick files and drawing them on your OBS canvas.
> 
> Filters don't work, and monkeying excessively with dimensions causes the QtQuick renderer to have an aneurysm, but it's very stable otherwise.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

